# Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab



## Timbo87 (6. Januar 2012)

*Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Hallo,

ich habe neuerdings folgendes Problem:

Mein Netzwerkverbindung reist nach etwa 10 Minuten ab und startet neu. Noch schlimmer ist es wenn ich z.B. Internet Radio höre oder Videos auf Youtube ansehe. Da bricht die Verbindung schon nach wenigen sekunden zusammen.
Beim online spielen ist mir bisher noch nichts aufgefallen. Der Verbindungsabriss dauert auch nicht lange aber es langt um mich zu nerven  Als erstes dachte ich mein Router wählt sich immer neu ein aber dies ist nicht der Fall.

Ich habe schon in diversen foren gestöbert und Google geknechtet um dort eine lösung zu finden, aber Ergebniss los.



Hier mal ein paar Daten:

Internet Anbieter: 1und1
Router: AVM FritzBox 7330 (Firmware-Version 107.05.06)
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V
Betriebssystem: Win 7 (64bit)


----------



## Jimini (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reist ab*

Wie verbindest du dich mit deinem Router? Normales Kabel, WLAN, DLAN? Wird vielleicht irgendwas nützliches im Router geloggt? Nutzt du irgendwelche Personal Firewalls?

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: bevor hier irgendjemand auf die Idee kommt, deiner Verbindung ein Hawaii-Hemd und Sonnencreme zu schicken, erlaube ich mir, das Topic zu korrigieren - schließlich reißt sie ja ab und begibt sich nicht auf große Reise


----------



## Timbo87 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

 Na ja in gewisser weise reist sie ja schon ab, nur wohin weiß man nicht genau.

Ich nutze das mitgelieferte Kabel. Im Router wird leider nichts geloggt. Ich nutze auch keine besondere Firewall.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Leider hast du noch nicht erwähnt,wie dein rechner mit der box verbunden ist.
Außerdem,ist die box bei dir in sicht- bzw. reichweite?Wenn ja,kannst du bei einem disconnect mal schauen ob das ding rebootet?(das wird logischer weise nicht im log verbucht)
Hast du ggf. einen weiteren rechner im netzwerk,mit dem du gegentesten könntest?
Es scheint ja so zu sein,das dir nur dann die verbindung abhanden kommt,wenn die fritzbox durchsatz bringen muß.Wie schauen eigentlich deine leitungswerte aus?(signalrauschabstand,syncgeschwindigkeit,dämpfungswert der leitung) Zusätzlich würde mich mal interessieren,auf was für einen port du geschalten bist (broadcom,infineon,centilium usw.) Das alles findest du übrigens unter internet->dsl-informationen.


----------



## Timbo87 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Ich dache ich hätte das alles bereits schon erwähnt. 

Verbindung zur Box mit dem mitgeliefertem Netzwerkkabel.
Box rebootet nicht und wählt sich auch  nicht neu ein.

Mit meinem Laptop im Wlan und mit meinem Fernseher im Wlan habe ich keine Probleme. Alles was ich streame läuft einwandfrei.


Hier für dich mal ein paar Daten aus der FritzBox.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt2xoqj4.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntuoqxm.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt382qnp.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt43pqk5.jpg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Die daten sehen i.o. aus.
Geh doch mal bitte in den gerätemanager->netzwerkadapter.Bei den treibereinstellungen dann auf "erweitert" und schaue mal,ob energy efficien ethernet,fließkontrolle,interrupt-moderation und jumbo-rahmen (jumbo-frames) deaktiviert sind.(kann auch sein,das ein paar optionen davon nicht da sind,anders heisen oder der begriff nur auf englisch ist)
Danach kannst du wieder testen.


----------



## Timbo87 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Ist alles Deaktiviert. Hat aber keine Verbesserung gebracht.

Der Router hat aber diesmal etwas geloggt.

11.01.1204:55:27Internetverbindung  wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 84.178.9.185, DNS-Server:  217.237.150.51 und 217.237.148.22, Gateway: 217.0.116.28, Breitband-PoP:  FFMX43-erx 11.01.1204:55:25Internetverbindung wurde getrennt. 
11.01.1204:55:22Die Internetverbindung wird kurz unterbrochen, um der Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter zuvorzukommen. 
10.01.1204:56:21Internetverbindung  wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 84.178.9.197, DNS-Server:  217.237.150.51 und 217.237.148.22, Gateway: 217.0.116.28, Breitband-PoP:  FFMX43-erx 10.01.1204:56:19Internetverbindung wurde getrennt. 
10.01.1204:56:16Die Internetverbindung wird kurz unterbrochen, um der Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter zuvorzukommen. 
09.01.1204:57:33Internetverbindung  wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 84.178.10.105, DNS-Server:  217.237.150.51 und 217.237.148.22, Gateway: 217.0.116.28, Breitband-PoP:  FFMX43-erx 09.01.1204:57:31Internetverbindung wurde getrennt. 
09.01.1204:57:28Die Internetverbindung wird kurz unterbrochen, um der Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter zuvorzukommen. 
08.01.1204:58:39Internetverbindung  wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 84.178.10.169, DNS-Server:  217.237.150.51 und 217.237.148.22, Gateway: 217.0.116.28, Breitband-PoP:  FFMX43-erx 08.01.1204:58:37Internetverbindung wurde getrennt. 
08.01.1204:58:34Die Internetverbindung wird kurz unterbrochen, um der Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter zuvorzukommen. 
07.01.1204:59:57Internetverbindung  wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 84.178.8.195, DNS-Server:  217.237.150.51 und 217.237.148.22, Gateway: 217.0.116.28, Breitband-PoP:  FFMX43-erx 07.01.1204:59:55Internetverbindung wurde getrennt. 
07.01.1204:59:51Die Internetverbindung wird kurz unterbrochen, um der Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter zuvorzukommen. 
06.01.1211:53:11Internetverbindung  wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 84.178.18.90, DNS-Server:  217.237.150.51 und 217.237.148.22, Gateway: 217.0.116.28, Breitband-PoP:  FFMX43-erx 06.01.1211:53:00PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
 06.01.1211:52:54 DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 17400/1179 kbit/s). 
06.01.1211:52:33 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).


----------



## fadade (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

1. Vermutung: jemand nutzt dein Internet zum downloaden von  OCHs und benötigt deswegen reconnect
2. Vermutung: "Macke" inner Box. Ich selbst habe eine 3270 und seit einiger Zeit kommt es vor, dass sich irgendein WLAN-Gerät von mir geschätzte 10000 neu verbindet (wird auch alles schön mitgeloggt). irgendwann klappt dann aber alles wunderbar. Bei mir hilft dann immer ein Neustart der Box ..... jedenfalls für etwa 2 Wochen 
3. Vermutung: wie bereits angesprochen Treiberprobleme von deinem netzwerkadapter ... ggf. einfach mal im Gerätemanager deinstallieren und neustarten (also den PC), wobei das nicht die Zwangstrennungen erklären würde


----------



## Timbo87 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Ok das mit dem Treiber werde ich mal testen.

Habe auch neue Fahler im Log gefunden 

12.01.1212:16:59PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:16:45PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:16:31PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:16:17PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:16:03PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:15:49PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:15:35PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:15:21PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:15:07PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:14:53PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:14:39PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:14:25PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.  12.01.1212:14:11PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Kannst du im Router Nailed-Up Connection, Dauerverbindung oder etwas in der Art aktivieren?
Sollte unter Interneteinstellungen zu finden sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*



taks schrieb:


> Kannst du im Router Nailed-Up Connection, Dauerverbindung oder etwas in der Art aktivieren?
> Sollte unter Interneteinstellungen zu finden sein.


Schaue dir bitte mal post 7 an.Wenn du da auf die zeiten schaust wirst du sehen,das die box alle 24h einen reconnect macht.Ich würde also sagen,das das ding auf dauer-verbindung eingestellt ist.Bei den fritzboxen kann man aber glaube einstellen,wann die zwangstrennung erfolgen soll.(die gibts wohl aber nur noch bei der tkom)


Timbo87 schrieb:


> Ok das mit dem Treiber werde ich mal testen.
> 
> Habe auch neue Fahler im Log gefunden ...


Erstmal sorry,das ich so spät antworte,aber ich bastle gerade an meinem inet-anschluß zwecks geschwindigkeitszuwachs.
Das log schaut komisch aus.Vermutlich verliert deine box häufiger mal den sync,was nicht gut ist.
Hast du eigentlich die expertenansicht aktiviert?Wenn nein,dann mach das mal denn dir fehlt bei den "dsl-informationen" der reiter "einstellungen".(liegt eigentlich zwischen "statistik" und "feedback") Dort kannst du einen regler nach links bewegen welcher bewirkt,das mit mehr snr syncronisiert wird was zwar die geschwindigkeit reduziert,aber die leitung stabiler werden lässt.


----------



## Timbo87 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Hi,

ich habe diese Einstellungen vorgefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf welche Einstellung sollte ich es deiner meinung nach stellen? Komplett auf Max oder in die Mitte.....


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Das ist genau die seite,auf die ich hinaus wollte.
Stelle dort einfach mal alles auf max. stabilität.(zum testen) Dabei wird zwar deine sync-rate nach unten gehen,aber wenn es dann stabil läuft kannst du ja die einstellung schrittweise bis zum maximal machbaren wieder nach oben schrauben.


----------



## Timbo87 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Hi,

sobald ich auch nur einen Schritt in Richtung Stabilität gehe, baut die FB keine DSL Verbindung mehr auf. Die grüne LED blinkt einfach nur stundenlang vor sich hin. Sobald ich es wieder zurück gestellt hatte ging es wieder.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

 ...das ist aber nicht normal.Ich bekomme so langsam den eindruck,das deine box eine meise hat.(langsamer hitze-tod?) Hast du vieleicht ein anderes modem oder router zum gegentesten?
Ist deine telefonie ip-basierend (voip) oder ein konventioneller analog bzw. isdn-anschluß? (ggf. mal telefon abziehen bzw. die box direkt an die 1. tae und nochmal testen)
Hast du die aktuellste firmware drauf?


----------



## Timbo87 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Die Box ist erst neu. Firmware ist auch aktuell. Telefon ist an der Box angeschlossen über den ISDN Stecker.
Ein Kollege hat mir gesagt das es wventuell ein Problem mit den DNS Servern gibt. Das ich ein Problem habe die Automatisch zu finden.

Er hat mir diese DNS Server gegeben.  

217.237.150.188
217.237.150.33
8.8.8.8


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*



Timbo87 schrieb:


> Telefon ist an der Box angeschlossen über den ISDN Stecker.


Das hat nocht nicht viel zu sagen.Die box kann das dennoch über den konventionellen weg (richtiges isdn) leiten.Was steht da in der box unter telefonie dazu?Voip oder isdn?


> Ein Kollege hat mir gesagt das es wventuell ein Problem mit den DNS Servern gibt. Das ich ein Problem habe die Automatisch zu finden.
> 
> Er hat mir diese DNS Server gegeben.
> 
> ...


 Bringt es denn eine besserung?Ich kann dir da noch eine ganze liste anbieten.


----------



## Timbo87 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Das mit dem DNS hat keine besserung gebracht. Eventuell tausch ich die Box nochmal um. Ich bin halt echt ratlos. Es gibt Tage da hab ich die Probleme häufiger als an anderen. Komisch ist für mich immer noch das es z.B. beim online Zocken keine Probleme macht.
Wenn ich Internet Radio höre oder mehrere Seiten im Firefox öffne dreht er immer ab


----------



## baske (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Welcher Internetanbieter ist es denn. Ich hatte vor 3 Monaten vergleichbare Probleme, ständiger Neuaufbau der Internetverbindung. Am Ende ca. 100 am Tag. Es hat nur geholfen, dass der Anschluss vom Anbieter auf einen stabilen Wert gedrosselt wurde. Liegt jetzt glaube ich bei 9000. Bevor die Probleme aufgetaucht sind lief es fast 1 Jahr stabil. Lag aber afaik nicht an der Hardware der Fritz! Box.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*



Timbo87 schrieb:


> Das mit dem DNS hat keine besserung gebracht. Eventuell tausch ich die Box nochmal um. Ich bin halt echt ratlos. Es gibt Tage da hab ich die Probleme häufiger als an anderen. Komisch ist für mich immer noch das es z.B. beim online Zocken keine Probleme macht.
> Wenn ich Internet Radio höre oder mehrere Seiten im Firefox öffne dreht er immer ab


Ist die box gekauft oder vom provider?
Wenn sie gekauft ist,solltest du evt. versuchen sie gegen eine 3270 oder 7270 zu tauschen.Laut dieser liste hat deine 7330 einen ar9 chipsatz. Ich würde an deiner stelle aber eine mit ur8 bevorzugen da diese eigentlich an jedem dslam zuverlässig laufen (es gibt in der richtung fast keine beschwerden im netz).Der ar9 scheint sich ja mit deinem infineon nicht so recht zu vertragen...


----------



## Timbo87 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*

Die Box ist selbst gekauft. Also werde ich Montag 7390 rann schaffen... Ich melde mich


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internet/Netzwerkverbindung reißt ab*



Timbo87 schrieb:


> Die Box ist selbst gekauft. Also werde ich Montag 7390 rann schaffen... Ich melde mich


Haaalt...Stop!
Bitte keine 7390 außer du hast vdsl (und selbst dann würde ich eher einen w920v oder 300HS empfehlen).Das ding arbeitet mit einem ikanos-chipsatz und der mag adsl überhaupt nicht.(auch wenn es grundsätzlich geht)
Wenn du schon tauscht,dann bitte gegen eine 7270 oder 3270!Nur die haben einen UR8-chipsatz.Der einzige router der ebenfalls noch einen hat und mir geläufig ist,ist der speedport w503v typ A.Der kommt aber auch von avm und ist im prinzip eine 7270 v1.


----------

